# Newsletter has gone out



## ARCPC9491

The first newsletter has gone out -- be sure to check your spam folders. 

Thank you.... we look forward to future growth of this newsletter project to benefit fellow coders and auditors.


----------



## kjstearns

Got it and it looks great! Well done!


----------



## Anna Weaver

Received mine, looks very good, lots of interesting stuff. Thanks!


----------



## smeetze

*Newsletter*

Got mine too. Thanks!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

*Awesome!*

Thank you - it's terrific!
Lisa


----------



## Collima

*Newsletter*

I see that your first issue of your newsletter went out...can you send me a copy please?

margie.collier@gmail.com

thank you in advance


----------



## TWinsor

*newsletter*

would you please add me to your email listing for the newsletter. my email is twinsor@cardiologyassocseo.com or twinsor@columbus.rr.com

Thank you, 

Terri W.


----------



## cwcieri@yahoo.com

*add me, please*

Could you add me to your list, also? cwcieri@yahoo.com

Thank you!

Claire Cieri,CPC, CEMC


----------



## LDH CPC CPMA

can you add me to your list also? my email is loridh63@hotmail.com


Thank you


----------



## debi7478

*Newsletter*

Please add me to your list    Debi7478@aol.com


----------



## cindykamin

could you please add me to your list also  thanks
fckamin@aol.com
Cindy


----------



## cpcgal

*add to list*

Please add me to your newsletter list krc916@comcast.net
Thanks, Karen


----------



## kbarbag

*newsletter*

Could I get on the list for the newsletter. 
Kbarbag@comcast.net
Thanks


----------



## Shelbylynne

*Newsletter*

Please add my email address to your list n3ly417@yahoo.com

Thank you, Lorarose


----------



## gmlittle

*Email change*

Can you change my email from gmdunham@comcast.net to gmdunham@att.net

Thanks
Gina Little , CPC, CEMC


----------



## yvette31

Could you please add me to your list yvettedam7@aol.com & ymoriel@foothillcardiology.com   Thank you so much.


----------



## chetubig001

Can you also please add me to your list.  cheryl.tubig@yahoo.com

Thank you in advance!


----------



## sammie06

Please send me a copy of the newletter. Thanks
jhuth@essehealth.com


----------



## bella2

Could you please add me to your list...Thanks, Sandra.

sandra.sickler@hcahealthcare.com


----------



## moinsf

Please add me to your list: moinsf@aol.com

Thank you.


----------



## vpat28

ARCPC9491 said:


> The first newsletter has gone out -- be sure to check your spam folders.
> 
> Thank you.... we look forward to future growth of this newsletter project to benefit fellow coders and auditors.



Hi,

Can you please add me vinaprakash@hotmail.com.

Thanks


----------



## krssy70

I would also like to be added to your monthly newsletter. My email address is krichard@wihri.org.  Please let me know if this is still going to be completed as your post is quite old. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## bettze1947

*Didn't get Newsletter*

I asked to be added to the list, but I didn't get the Newsletter.

bjwynne@yahoo.com  please add me again.


----------



## Barbara Burgess

ARCPC9491 said:


> The first newsletter has gone out -- be sure to check your spam folders.
> 
> Thank you.... we look forward to future growth of this newsletter project to benefit fellow coders and auditors.


Don't see one !  Please send me a copy and add me to your list again.

bburgess@usouthal.edu


----------



## LDH CPC CPMA

*newsletter*

I didn't get a newsletter  Please add me to your list loridh63@hotmail.com

Thank you


----------



## randiroyder

*newsletter*

Please add my email to your list.  rhaight@swmail.sw.org

Thanks


----------



## lscott

Will you please add me to your list?  lissco@sccoast.net.  Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## mshafr

*Newletter request*

Please send me a copy of the newsletter.

mshaffer@advancedpainmedicine.com

Thanks!


----------



## randiroyder

*Newsletter*

I have not gotten the newsletter yet. Is it posted on AAPC's website.

Thanks


----------



## BAStrube

Please add me to your list. coderbev1966@yahoo.com


----------



## swhite3

Please add me to the list- email swhite3@hvc.rr.com


----------



## Ellacott

Can you please add me to your list?

reneemichelles@yahoo.com


----------



## cjmusser

I did not receive - could I get it sent to me at christiejm@verizon.net
Thanks!
Christie Musser, CPC


----------



## randiroyder

*Email address for Newsletter*

I am still not getting the newsletter, so I am giving you another email address and see if this will work.  Randihaight@gmail.com

Thanks


----------



## 06Coder

Please add me to your newsletter  BF599@aol.com

Thank you


----------



## cynthiar

Please add me also, car47@earthlink.net


----------



## RGALVEZ

I would like to receive the newsletter!

ray.galvez@smasatx.com


Thanks!


----------



## AmyCPCCPCH

Could you send it to me too please? 
amys@insight.rr.com 

Thank you


----------



## cbooker

*Newsletter*

Could you please add me to receive your newsletters.  Thanks


----------



## AHVC

Can you please also add me to the mailing list?

Alison.H.Vincent@gmail.com


----------



## cindykamin

*Add to list*

Could you please add me to your list also.

Thank you
Cindy M. Kominkiewicz CPC-A
fckamin@aol.com


----------



## funtobeyoung

*Newsletter*

Hi There
Could you please add me to the newsletter list... rbr116@aol.com
Thanks for your efforts.
_Jenny


----------



## amsmith

*Newsletter*

Me too.... Thank you

amsmith@llu.edu


----------



## MAnderson09

I would be interested in being added to this as well.

bwcofme@gmail.com


----------



## vpat28

*Auditing news letter*

Hi 

I did asked to be added for news letter and I am not sure whether I got it or not.

But can you tell that what should we be looking for like the sender? 

Or what will it says in subject line?


----------



## ecastillo

*Can I get a copy?*

Hi AR,
I would appreciate if I get a copy of the newsletter
email:  elena_castillo1@yahoo.com

Thank You,


Elena Castillo, CPC, CPC-H
Compliance Auditor
Jackson Memorial Hosptial
Miami, FL


----------



## ssilva1

*Newsletter*

Please add me to your email list.  Thanks for putting this together.

Susan Silva, CPC, CCS-P
ssilva1@phoenixchildrens.com


----------



## AuditU

*Newsletter*

Would youo be kind enough to add me to the list?
Bucsfanztoo@yahoo.com


Thanks!


----------



## lhumphrey

*email newsletter request*

Please add me to the newsletter also.  
Thank you.        email : daisy@mikrotec.com


----------



## sdarrah

please add me to your list sdarrah@idwha.net

Thanks Sandy Darrah CPC


----------



## krssy70

hello,

I signed up for this newletter months ago, and still have not received any newsletter. Can you please add me to the list. Please email to krichard@wihri.org.

Thank you
Kristen


----------



## valleycoder

i signed up but didnt receive it either; could you send again.  valleycoder@gmail.com.

thanks!!!


----------



## jdibble

Could you please add me to your list?  jodi0922@verizon.net

Thanks


----------



## sdarrah

*newsletter*

I haven't gotten the newsletter please add my e-mail to your list- sdarrah@idawha.net

Thanks Sandy


----------



## cpccpma

Can you add me? My email address is mblea6624@gmail.com. thanks! ~Michelle


----------



## justice3996

PLEASE ADD MY NAME TO THE LIST justicedeb@windstream.net

Thanks


----------



## whaleheadking

I thought I signed up for this but I haven't received anything. whaleheadking@gmail.com   Thanks!


----------



## coder25

Please add my name to the list as well.  Thanks.  pweaves40@yahoo.com


----------



## sammie06

Please add me to your list.  I still have never received at copy at jmhuth@charter.net and jhuth@essehealth.com
Thanks for your time.


----------



## sheffner1

*news letter*

Hello,

Could I also be added to your news letter list? My email is heffnerster@gmail.com

Thank you
Shannon


----------



## Catherine D. Price

Me too, catprice20@aol.com. Thanks, Cathy


----------



## CRSTRADTMAN

*Newsletter*

PLEASE ADD ME TO YOUR NEWSLETTER
crstradtman@aol.com
Thanks.
Connie Stradtman, CPC


----------



## MAnderson09

I would like to be added as well.

bwcofme@gmail.com

Thanks,
MaryAnn


----------



## Coder2hear813

*Please add my email to receive newsletter*

shana1cpc@gmail.com

thank you


----------



## shellott

*Newsletter Addition*

I would love to receive your newsletter can you please send to Michelle Lott at mml@wsma.org

thanks


----------



## krssy70

Still have not received it...Please send  krichard@wihri.org

Thanks,
Kristen


----------



## smetzger

*newsletter*

Please forward a copy to: sonia_metzger@bluecrossmn.com

Thank you!


----------



## chetubig001

*News letter*

Can you please include me in your news letter?

cheryl.tubig@yahoo.com

Thanks!


----------



## Lfudge

*Add me to Newsletter List please*

Please add me lisa.fudge@cuconline.com

Thank you


----------



## cchodg

please add me to the newsletter  cchodges@carilionclinic.org


----------



## tfischer

*please add me*

I thought I requested to be added, but I never got the e-mail nor is it in my spam. Can you please add me to your list?
tfischer@genesishcs.org

Thank you!


----------



## tfischer

*Please add me*

I thought I requested to be added, but I never got the e-mail nor is it in my spam. Can you please add me to your list?
tfischer@genesishcs.org

Thank you!


----------



## suzyrene

Could you add me to the newsletter mailing list as well
and I would like the first newsletter if it is not a problem 

petersonmedcode@aol.com

Thank you 
Suzanne Peterson CPC


----------



## rwhite2

*New*

could you also send me the newsletter?
rwhite2@nhsc.org

Rhonda White
CPC;CPMA;CCS-P


----------



## CRC CPC

*newsletter*

Can you please add me to your newsletter list my e-mail is colleenrcoxmso@hotmail.com
Thank you,


----------



## ammipo16

Please add me to your list aporter@kmc.org Thank you!


----------



## kasuch

Please add me to the mailing list

ksuchanek@sbcglobal.net


Thanks, 
Kate Suchanek, CPC


----------



## AuditU

*Newsletter*

Would someone be willing to forward me the newsletter.  I never received it.  

Thank you, 

Iauditu2@yahoo.com


----------



## myeo

*love to be added*

Hi, I would love to be added to the mailing list as well.   mryyeo@yahoo.com
Thank you


----------



## pamfran

*auditing newsletter*

Please add me to the list for the newsletter plus the first one please.

Thank you

pthompson@carymed.org


----------



## alicem04

*Auditing Newsletter Distribution*

Hi,
Please send me a copy of the first newsletter and add me to the list for distributions.  My email is Vintbs@netzero.com


Thank you


----------



## rladams

PLEASE ADD ME TO THE LISTING. radams@highlandclinic.com


----------



## traciep

would you please add me to your email listing for the newsletter. my email is tpainton@susquehannahealth.org

Thank you, 

Tracie
__________________
Tracie Painton; CPC, CEMC


----------



## lindaming

*Newsletter*

Please add me to your list to receive a newsletter. Thanks!

linda.ming@gastrodocs.net


----------



## pamtienter

Please send me the newsletter and add me to your distribution. Thanks!
bpct@mchsi.com


----------



## Love Coding!

*Grandfathered Auditor through NAMAS*

Hello,

Please add me to your distribution list please.

dscoder74@yahoo.com


----------



## chetubig001

Can you please add me to the Newsletter?  cheryl.tubig@yahoo.com

Thanks!


----------



## KimmieG

*Auditing News letter*

Could you pleae add me to your list
kgregory@mcrhs.org
Thank you,


----------



## jatownsend

*Newsletter*

Will you please add me to the list?  jtownsend@mcmh.net
 thanks!


----------



## Lfudge

*Newsletter*

Can you add me to your list please... My email is lisa.fudge@cuconline.com
Thank you


----------



## JHURST

*Newsletter*

Is it too late to get on the distribution list for the Newsletter? I would love a copy-  joyce.hurst@chkd.org - thanks so much.


----------



## sherrij1025

Please send me a copy of the newsletter - I am just transistioning to auditing and all information is welcome. 
sherrijurysta@yahoo.com

Thank you!


----------



## randiroyder

*Please add*

Please add me to your audit news letter list. 

randihaight@gmail.com

Thanks


----------



## rlohearn

I'd appreciate being added to the newsletter as well:  rlohearn@sbcglobal.net

Thanks!


----------



## cpccpma

*Help!*

Can someone forward to me? I have not recieved it and would really like to read it. My email is mblea6624@gmail.com. Thanks so much!


----------



## cchodg

*newsletter*

Is anyone receiving this newsletter?  Or has anyone been forwarded the newsletter?  I have requested and still have not received anything?  Thanks


----------



## smithdk01

*add to newsletter list*

Please add me to your list:

ksmith@omhs.org

or

smith2981@bellshouth.net

Thanks,

Kamet Smith, CPC


----------



## randiroyder

*newsletter*

I have also tried to get the news letter and have not received it either. I even add another email, and it is not in my spam. If someone can also forward to me also.

rhaight@swmail.sw.org

Thanks


----------



## beckmanj

*newsletter*

Please add me to your list for the newsletter

beckmannjane@yahoo.com


----------



## LAF

*Newsletter*



arcpc9491 said:


> the first newsletter has gone out -- be sure to check your spam folders.
> 
> Thank you.... We look forward to future growth of this newsletter project to benefit fellow coders and auditors.



hi,  can you send me a copy of your newsletter
lflorek@prldocs.com


----------



## sdarrah

please add me  my e-mail address is sdarrah@idwha.net

Thanks Sandy Darrah CPC


----------



## AllisonH

*newsletter*

Could you please send me a copy of your newsletter? allison.hudson@hcahealthcare.com. Thanks so much!


----------



## burgmeit

Please add me to the list serve for this. 

Tburgmeier@prldocs.com


----------



## jennyannk73

*Add me please*

Please add me, my email is jennycarver@live.com.

Thank you,

Jenny


----------



## Brendaa

Please add me to the list my email is:  brenda.allen@srfc.com
thanks


----------



## eeoo

Could you please send me your newsletter to lizoleson@gmail.com.  Thanks!


----------



## LindseyR

can you put me on your mailing list?

lindseyr@obgynassoc.net  ?? thanks in advance!


----------



## cjbrock

I would like to be added to your newsletter. My email is cbrockett@yahoo.com
Thanks


----------



## nancyhove

Please add me to your list _nancyjean9308@yahoo.com.

Thanks.


----------



## Judith Fletcher

*Cpc*

Please add me to your mailing list.
jfletcher55@hughes.net
Thank you


----------



## LUDS

Great idea!  Would you add me to your list?    linda.young@amerihealthmercy.org

Thanks!


----------



## yjwallace

*Coding and Auditing Newsletter*

Could you please add me to your newsletter list.  My e-mail address is hopefulyj@aol.com,


Thanks,
Yolanda


----------



## cchodg

Please add me to the list for this newsletter.  cchodges@carilionclinic.org  thanks


----------



## micobo69

*newsletter*

Could you add me to your list please      micobo@live.com, thank you


----------



## Debbie C

*Add me Please*

I have not received my Newsletter yet.  Could we try again please?

Riverlover66@hotmail.com    and also   dcamden@kmsm.com

Thank you!!


----------



## mrolf

*newsletter*

could you please add me to your list.  My email address is mrolf@fcswp.org.
Thanks


----------



## KHH

Would love to be added on tou your list serve for news letter
khh@sccoast.net


----------



## nperry

*Newsletter*

Would you please add me to your list to receive your newslettter:nperry@defianceclinic.com


----------



## rere500

Please add me to the list as well.  mcjohnson1118@yahoo.com


----------



## lisacda68

Could you please add me to your list!!!!  My email is lisacda68@hotmail.com


Thank you!!!!


----------



## jimbo1231

*Me Too!*

Can I also get copy?

Jim Strafford  CEDC  MCS-P

straffcon@aol.com


----------



## Julie Davis

Please add me to your newsletter also.  My email address is julie@r-davis.com

Thank you,

Julie Davis


----------



## Ellacott

Can I please be addedto your list?

ddwaits@yahoo.com


----------



## SLB1025

Can you please add me to your list as well boydso@ecu.edu 

Thanks!


----------



## justice3996

Please add me to the list  justicedeb@windstream.net

Thanks


----------



## Beeman

*newsletter*

Please add me:  lbeeman@ufl.edu
Also, if anyone has taken the CPMA recently, or knows someone that has, would you please email me. (email above)
Thanks:


----------



## KGAMMONS

*Newsletter*

Could you send me one also.


Thanks

kgammons@NHSC.org


----------



## mobrien

*What NEWSLETTER is everyone requesting*

I was just looking over the site and found a AUDITING section.   As I looked into all the emails everyone is requesting a copy of a newsletter, went back to beginning could not find any specific info.
Would love to be included?    Have been auditing for 8 years.
You can always learn more....Have a good day. 
Pls send to     Mary.Obrien@fallonclinic.org





ARCPC9491 said:


> The first newsletter has gone out -- be sure to check your spam folders.
> 
> Thank you.... we look forward to future growth of this newsletter project to benefit fellow coders and auditors.


----------



## melzinser

*please add me as well*

mzinser@ohio-ortho.com       thanks


----------



## kfischer

*Newsletter*

Please add me to your list for the auditor newsletter
kfischer@howardregional.org
thank you


----------



## DWARE

PLEASE ADD ME TO YOUR NEWLETTER:  gadwomcl@yahoo.com


----------



## knic8867

ARCPC9491 said:


> The first newsletter has gone out -- be sure to check your spam folders.
> 
> Thank you.... we look forward to future growth of this newsletter project to benefit fellow coders and auditors.


Would you please be willing to send me this newletter also, I apologize for just seeing this, knic88@sbcglobal.net. Thank you in advance for your time to send this.


----------



## efuhrmann

Has more than one newsletter gone out?  Just wanted to know in case I missed it.


----------



## m.newman

Please add me to your list for the auditor newsletter  mnewm@comcast.net

Thank you.
Maryanne Newman, CPC


----------



## Pillow1

*would love to receive your auditing newsletter*

Would you please send me this newletter to me as well,xlr82day@aol.com I too apologize for just reading this.  Thank you so very much in advance for your time to send this.


----------



## carolhodge

Please add me   carol.hodge26@gmail.com


----------



## carolhodge

I didn't get the newsletter just the threads of people requesting the newsletter.


----------



## melzinser

Would you add me, too, please?  mzinser@ohio-ortho.com
What is the address it is coming from?  I can add it to my "alloweds" so it doesn't end up in my spam folder.


----------



## Mjones7

*Newsletter*

Please add me to the list machell92@yahoo.com.  Thank you in advance for your work and sharing; much appreciated!!!


----------



## Beverley

Can I get a copy of the newsletter? Thanks, Beverley: beverleygiteles@yahoo.com


----------



## scCodeRite

Can you please add me to your email newsletter listing. I see that you have just sent one out and would like to receive it.  My email is tbarrineau@mcleodhealth.org

Thanks


----------



## carmenbrooks

*Add me!!!!*

mrscarmenbrooks@yahoo.com


----------



## dwilcox

Please add me to the list.  dwilcox@tricitycardiology.com


----------



## Cuteyr

Please send me a copy too...
lovlylife4u@gmail.com

Thanks


----------



## sue37412

I have tried to add my name to the list several times but I can't find it.
I would like to receive the audit newsletter.
suzan.marsh@universitysurgical.com is my email address at work.
Thank you


----------



## akmorgan

*Audit Newsletter*

I would like to receive a copy of the newsletter, please send it to       akmorgan94@gmail.com.
Thank You.


----------



## nuenz@yahoo.com

i would like to be added to the list.  dcarroll@precisionpractice.com. please forward a copy, it sounds great!
Danielle


----------



## mwoolum

Could you please add me to your list and send the newletter to michele.woolum@mmch.org


----------



## justkiminnc

Could you please send me copy of the news letter and ADD me to the mailing list.

Thanks, 

ksmith@carolinahand.com


----------



## lisacda68

*Could you please ADD me to the list too?*

Hi....I would love to rec'e this Newsletter....could you add me to the list too?
lisacda68@hotmail.com Thank you

Lisa


----------



## jimbo1231

*Add to List.*

Can I also be added to the list.

Thank You

Jim Strafford  CEDC  MCS-P


straffcon@aol.com


----------



## adebisihamilton

kindly add me the mailing list: adebisidavies@gmail.com


----------



## dwilcox

Please add me to your list.
docanddena@msn.com


----------



## LizM01

Please add me to the newsletter:  lmelendez01237@yahoo.com


----------



## Stonebr

Please add me also Tmsrn57@yahoo.com

Thank you


----------



## lisacda68

*Newsletter!!!!*

I don't think I've have been added yet....could you please, please add me so I may get your Newsletter...I would greatly appreciate it!


Anxious
Lisa

email is lisacda68@hotmail.com


----------



## veloso

Please add me to your list too;invel62@gmail.com

Thanks


----------



## LOUISE SLACK

Is there any way to obtain your newsletters that have gone out?  

slackla@ihs.org


----------



## MCOFFMAN32

*add to list*

Could I be added to the list as well??

mholt@ramchealth.org


----------



## ctapscott

Could you please also add me to your list

my email is ctapscott@goodallhospital.org


----------



## caroline75771

Please add me too jetmia@optonline.net.
Thankyou,
Caroline


----------



## Bev Besel

Would you please add me to your list Bev.besel@commhealthcw. org


----------



## Elbee

*auditing newsletter*

hi, please add me to your auditing newsletter email list

LSEYLLER@COMCAST.NET

many thanks


----------



## PURNIMA

Please add me to the distribution list - 

purnima.s@omegahms.com

Thank You,

Purnima S


----------



## Torilinne

I think I missed out! Please add me to your list.....VDavis@aomc.org

Thank you!


----------



## cjmusser

Please add me to the list - christiejm98@gmail.com
Thank You!!


----------



## Crystal H

*Newsletter*

Would you please add me to your list also.   c23hood@yahoo.com or chood@lovefpg.com
Thanks a bunch.
Crystal


----------



## RDUFORT

*newsletter*

Please add me to your list to receive your newsletter rdufort@northernbilling.com and thank you for sharing your information and knowledge!


----------



## jfogelquist

Please add me to your list jennifer.fogelquist@mch.com
Thank you kindly


----------



## Elbee

*please add me to your mailing list*

hello,
please add me to your email mailing list for your auditing newsletter

LSeyller@comcast.net

Thank you


----------



## melzinser

*Me, too, please*

melzinser@aol.com


----------



## nikita0872

pls add me to your list
hwittneben@gmail.com

Thank you!


----------



## Elbee

*auditing newsletter*

hello, please add me to your mailing list

LSeyller@comcast.net

Thank you.


----------



## valleycoder

Please add me to your distribution list! 

valleycoder@gmail.com

Thanks!


----------



## scCodeRite

Can you please forward to newsletter to me. My email address is trbarrineau@hotmail.com.

Thanks


----------



## leeannatk

Thought I had requested already but haven't seen it. PLEASE add me to the mailing list and send me the most recent issue. THANK YOU! laa@floridapediatrics.com


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com

I would love to read the newsletter too. Please add me

Theresa.dix@ethc.com


----------



## ttate

*can you add me to your list for your newsletter?*

my email is   ttate@hrgpros.com 

I would love a copy of the one(s) you have sent out so far.

Thanks~~!

~Teresa


----------



## code@home

*Auditing/Coding Newsletter*

Hi; Could I please get a copy of your newsletter and be put on your mailing list, thanks so much!  cbsrathgeb@yahoo.com


----------



## lblandin

Can you please send me a copy - lblandincoder@gmail.com. Thanks!


----------



## fami

*newsletter*

Hi There,
May I have a copy as well?

MARMAR623@YAHOO.COM

Fami


----------



## mrolf

*newsletter*

Please add me to your list to receive the newsletter.  Email address is mrolf@fcswp.org
Thanks.


----------



## prg29307

would you please add me   prg29307@aol.com

Thank you very much


----------



## dphillips

Please add me to your list: dmphillips@tmhs.org


----------



## DebbiePottsEngland

*News letter gone out*

Please add me to the newsletter list dpotts@dicksonmd.com


----------



## julieca

Please add me to your list.  julieca@mvrmc.org.  Thanks so much!


----------



## lisa.reynolds@charter.net

*Audit Newsletter*

Please forward a copy of your audit newsletter. I am doing my first audit and presentation next week, and think this wold be invaluable to me.
THANKS!
lisa@medigain.com


----------



## 01051184

*newsletter*

Please add me to you list. dcfulk57@yahoo.com.
Thanks so much.


----------



## lganthier

I would like to receive your newsletters, if you don't mind. 
lgant72@aol.com

Thanks a bunch,
Leila


----------



## nagela

*newletter list*

Please add me to your list nagel21@gmail.com


----------



## MikeEnos

Please add me as well if possible.

MikeEnos924@gmail.com 

Thanks


----------



## lphillips

*newsletter list*

Can you please add me to your newsletter list too?

I tried to private message you but it says your box is full and won't accept anymore.

Thanks much!

longshot-lori@hotmail.com


----------



## johnstond

Plead add me to your newsletter list: johnstonde@rcbhsc.wvu,edu

THANKS IN ADVANCE

DebJ


----------



## coding4fun

*Coding/Auditing Newsletter*

Please add me to your list to receive newsletter
kodiakc@shentel.net

Thanks!


----------



## Mklaubauf

I have not received it, could you please e-mail it to me. 
My address is klaubauf@lssurg.com

Thank you,
M. Klaubauf


----------



## milema2

*Newsletter*

May I have a newsletter please.   m.miles@gastrocentralva.com


----------



## pamwilson

Could you please add me to your list pgwilson1225@hotmail.com


----------



## baran

I too would like a copy of your newsletter.

ellenbaranowski@yahoo.com

Thank you, Ellen, CPC


----------



## sdeaton

I would love a copy as well.  Please add me to your mailing list.

nmcoder@aol.com


----------



## rgonzalez16

*Newsletter*

May i please have a copy of the newsletter? 

raquelgonzalez244@yahoo.com


----------



## coding4fun

*Newletter*

Please add me to your list as well.  Thanks.
kodiakc@shentel.net


----------



## dobsonphillips

*Newletter*

Can you please add me to the list as well phillipsics@gmail.com.  Thanks


----------



## ithomas14

*Newsletter*

Please add my name to the list: ithomas14@aol.com. Thanks!


----------



## codecrazy

*me too!*

please send me a copy also codermed@hotmail.com  Thanks


----------



## Juanita08

*News letter*

Would you be so kind to send me a copy? Did not get mine. I have looked in the spamed folder is not there.
Juanita
ljuan88@ctcn.net


----------



## Pillow1

*how to access the newsletter ?*

how do I access the newsletter..I  am receiving a confirmation that other people are requesting it .. but not sure how I may obtain it.. what do I search under?
Thanks .. sorry to be complicated !


----------



## pherald

*Newsletter*

Would you please add me to the list to receive the newsletter?  pherald@geamba.com 
Thanks!


----------



## Aledford

*Please add me to the list*

Please add me to the list for the newsletter. aledford@gastroltd.com, thank you.


----------



## dpumford

*New Letter*

Hi:  I would love to be on your list for the News Letter  email 
* dkpumford@yahoo.com*

Thanks so much!


----------



## perkins05

*newsletter*

Hi: I would love to be on your list for the News Letter email 
gwencrump@hotmail.com


Thanks
Gwen


----------



## cyrucats

Please add me to your list - cyrucats@yahoo.com
Thanks so much!
Cyndi


----------



## hlleary

please add me to your newsletter list hlleary@hotmail.com

thanks


----------



## bcarrano

this sounds very interesting, Can you please add me to the list 
bcarrano@gaylord .org   thanks


----------



## shirleyharris

Please add me to the email list.  harris@msaphy.com.
Thank you.


Shirley Harris, CPC, CPMA


----------



## CELADYBUG13

*Newsletter*

Please add me to your NewsLetter mailing list...FALI@CRSPECIALISTS.COM

Thanks!
Frances


----------



## loricpc

*add me too please*

Please add me ksmedicalcode@gmail.com
Thank you


----------



## Deb2009

*News Letter*



ARCPC9491 said:


> The first newsletter has gone out -- be sure to check your spam folders.
> 
> Thank you.... we look forward to future growth of this newsletter project to benefit fellow coders and auditors.





Please add me to your list.   dkilclin@howardregional.org  Thanks


----------



## lblandin

*auditing newsletter*

Please add me to your email list lblandincoder@gmail.com


----------



## Mklaubauf

*Newsletter*

Could you please add me to your list.

my e-mail is klaubauf@lssurg.com

Thank you,
Marci


----------



## AL

*Newsletter*

Would you please include me in your list for the newsletter?

TIA, Andrea linck1@gmail.com


----------



## SherettaAnderson

*Newsletter*

Can you please add me to the list sherettaanderson@gmail.com


----------



## williafm

*News letter*

Great idea!
Please include me in your list.  fwilliams@prattmed.com
thanks,
Fran Williams, CPC


----------



## carol s harris

*news letter*

please send me a copy
scharris1@hotmail.com
thanks


----------



## rmdavidson3@yahoo.com

*Newsletter*

Hi
Is this a newsletter specifically for coders interested in auditing or is it for something else?  I haven't received anything and am just wondering...


----------



## prmiller

I would like to sign up for this newsletter as well.

pmiller@pcofiowa.com


----------



## Latisha Coles

*Newsletter*

Can you please add me to your list latisha.coles@gmail.com I would like to receive your newsletter also.  Thank you!


----------



## traci.susong@gmail.com

*Add me - Newsletter*

I would love to be added to receive the newsletter

traci.susong@gmail.com


----------



## Scruggs1

*Newsletter*

Could you please add me to your newsletter:  jrwbrown01@comcast.net.  Thanks!


----------



## SLB1025

*Newsletter*

I would like a copy as well. My email address is  boydso@yahoo.com.

Thanks!


----------



## Errika Jenkins CPC

ekrause@standfordtechnology.com

Please add me as well!

Thanks so much.


----------



## Deb2009

Is this newsletter being distributed any longer?  I signed up about 2 months ago and have not received anything?  

Does anyone know the status?

Thanks


----------



## pennyann111

Please add me to your list, and if possible send me the first issue already sent.  Thank you so much!
pennyann111@yahoo.com


----------



## reeleygrl

Hello,
I am new to the coding and auditing world. I saw your post. If you are still sending out the newsletter, please add me!

Thanks,
Angie
Reeleygrl04@aol.com


----------



## tpontillo

please add me to your newsletter teresapontillo@att.net


----------



## bporro

*Bporro*

Kindly add me to your newsletter
barbarap@caryldunnmd.com
Thank you


----------



## ladybird

*Newsletter*

I would like to receive this news letter also.  Please add me to the list lwilks@synergymedical.org


----------



## K.hancin

I still have yet to receive the newsletter. ... I'm guessing my e-mail may need to be double-checked?  k.hancin@hotmail.com


----------



## senarighi2

*Please add me to your mailing list*

Please add me to your mailing list

dsenarighi@smdc.org

Thanks!

Deb Senarighi, CPC, CPC-H, CPC-P, CPMA 
Ambulatory Coder 
Essentia Health*
Revenue Services - BSC - B13 
400 E Third St. 
Duluth, MN 55805 
218-786-4084 / dsenarighi@smdc.org


----------



## EMGuillen12

Can you please add me as well  emguillen12@comcast.net


----------



## jbrashear

Could you add me as well?  janice.brashear188@gmail.com


----------



## dsmith06351

Could you please add me as well. dlsmith@lmhosp.org


----------



## r&rmorales

ARCPC9491 said:


> The first newsletter has gone out -- be sure to check your spam folders.
> 
> Thank you.... we look forward to future growth of this newsletter project to benefit fellow coders and auditors.



please add me to your newsletter, rmorales@harringtoncc.org.


----------



## mpete0719

Please add me to your list: mpeterson0786@bellsouth.net
Thank You!!


----------



## mwoolum

*Newsletter*

Please add michele.woolum@mmch.org to your list.


----------



## LUDS

Please add me to mailing list linda.young@passporthealthplan.com   Thank you!


----------



## jenleigh2012

Please add me to the mailing list also  jenniferlspivey@yahoo.com

Thank you!

Jennifer Spivey, CPC


----------



## staylor15

*newsletter*

please add me to your lis for the newsletter.......

staylor@suffolksurgerycenter.com


----------



## shirleyharris

Please add me to the list to receive this newletter.  harris@msaphy.com 

Thank you, 
Shirley Harris, CPC, CPMA


----------



## NHAMBLIN010982

I have not recieved. Can you send to mzviz@hotmail.com please?


----------



## cfrye

Please add me to your mailing list. Great idea!

cfrye0969@yahoo.com


----------



## kagal0816@verizon.net

*Please add me*

Please add me to the email newsletter list kagal0816@verizon.net.  

Thanks much, Karen


----------



## coder1

Please add me to your mailing list genobruns@aol.com


----------



## jennyjlm

Can you please include me in the newsletter? joverholt@cbspecialists.com.

Thank You


----------



## LadyAg

*Count me in, please!*

Could you please add me to the newsletter mailing list:

ladyag@tx.rr.com

Thank you!


----------



## adri3421

can you add me as well? adri3421@yahoo.com


----------



## Blissbutterfly04

Please add me to the list also blissbutterfly04@yahoo.com


----------



## Happycoding

*View First Unread*

Please add me to the list senthilkumar@synthesishealthcareservices.com


----------



## codedog

please add me to your list  email is tjhardy1966@bellsouth.net-  thank you


----------



## aimie

*newsletter*

Can you add me for the newsletter aimie72@gmail.com
thank you aimie


----------



## aimie

*did not recieve mine*

I did not recieve mine aimie72@gmail.com. Would help greatly


----------



## collettec

Can I  be added to the newsletter list   colet2010@aol.com


----------



## nancygard1

Please add me to your mailing list too.

Thank you  
Nancy Gard CPC, COBGC

nancygard@suddenlink.net


----------



## Alicia Scott

*Title*

I think I had you send it to my work e-mail and it was down yesterday and today. What is the title so that I can keep an eye out for it and make sure it was not lost while they were working on our server.


----------



## CC5657

Please add me to the mailing list.

Thanks,

kathy.rodriguez@valleykidney.com


----------



## Boloni

*Receiving the newsletter*

Please add me to your newsletter mailing list too.
bwright@interlakeshealth.com
Thanks!
Barb


----------



## abarden5

Please send me the newsletter. Thanks. abarden5@yahoo.com


----------



## ajs

I would also like to receive the newsletter at:   smith_arlene@hotmail.com.  Thanks!


----------



## Deb Pugh

*Can I get on the newsletter list?*



ARCPC9491 said:


> The first newsletter has gone out -- be sure to check your spam folders.
> 
> Thank you.... we look forward to future growth of this newsletter project to benefit fellow coders and auditors.



Can I get on the list for the newsletter? dpugh@northcountrychc.org


----------



## Biller385

I would like to receive your newsletter.  Please add me to your list. Cathycpc7200@aol.com

Thanks,
Cathy


----------



## laxmi

Please add me to your list for the newsletter email laxmi@ehfs.net Thanks

Laxmi


----------



## clsteph1

Please add me to the email list as well:  clsteph2@gmail.com

Thank you!
Chandra


----------



## LoriCox

Please add me to your list - lcox@hannibalclinic.com

Thanks,


----------



## codecrazy

*newsletter*

Please add me to your list codermed@hotmail.com  Thanks


----------



## laxmi

Please add me to your list . My email - laxmi@ehfs.net

Thank you 
Laxmi


----------



## coder1

Please add me to your list genobruns@aol.com

Thank you


----------



## sawhitt

*Could you please add me.*

sawhitt4@gmail.com

Thanks


----------



## lovetocode

add me to the list too please at jamie@atlanticanesthesia.com


----------



## MnTwins29

*One more list request*

lsmith3@health-quest.org 

Thank you.


----------



## julia9723

*newsletter*

please send me one bess.stanford@gmail.com
Thanks


----------



## MARY K

*Interest in Newsletter*

Just recv'd a new e-mail address at work fiskm@bonecare.net. Please send me newsletter


----------



## juanitahill

I would like a copy please - nitahill@hotmail.com


----------



## patstrubberg

*Newsletter*

Please include me in newsletter pastrubberg@yahoo.com


----------



## KHonadel

Please add me to your list as well....khonadel@rmhn.org  Thanks!


----------



## GregPalmer

*newsletter*

Please add me for your newsletter:  GregPalmer123@gmail.com.  Thank you!


----------



## LadyAg

*Could you please add me?*

Hi,

Could you please add shutchins@tx.rr.com to your newsletter list?

Thanks!!


----------



## GaPeach77

Please send me a copy if you can!  Thanks!

swilliams@upi.umaryland.edu


----------



## petersonkara

can you please add me to your mailing list?

lilacblue75@aol.com


Thank you so much!
Kara


----------



## srinivas r sajja

Haven't received any so far


----------



## mine42day

*Can you please add me?*

can you please add me to your mailing list?
kristina.hamblen@mdihospital.org

Thank You
Kristina


----------



## reckard22801@yahoo.com

*AAPC May Workshop*

I will be there!


----------



## adri3421

will you add me to your mailing list? aplummer@mc.utmck.edu


----------



## amy_mousie

Please also add me - amy_mousie@yahoo.com
Thanks so much


----------



## kbritt77

Are you still doing this if so please add me kbritt@pvasatx.com


----------



## cburch

*Please add me to the list*

If you are still doing the newsletter, please add me to the list. Cheryl.Starkey@va.gov 
Thanks,


----------



## aimie

*Never recieved newsletter*

Hello
Would love to receive newsletter. It never received it.

aimie72@gmail.com

Thank you
Aimie


----------



## sumeet_lawhare@yahoo.com

*hi*

please send me also on sumeet_lawhare@yahoo.com 
thanks in advance


----------



## agaluski

Would you be able to send me a copy of the newsletter also? agaluski@gmail.com. Thank You!


----------



## sumeet_lawhare@yahoo.com

*.*

someone please send it to me........ 

this is my sencond post please ..... i havent got reply from any one out there..  ... 

Please send it to me on sumeet_lawhare@yahoo.com


----------



## mtimson

can i get a copy of your newsletter?  mtimson@heartlandneuro.com thank you!


----------



## MelDS

Please add me to the newsletter list.  Thanks.  thepinkcoder@yahoo.com.


----------



## kml1764

*Me too! Me too!*

Please add me to your list!

taxgirl17@gmail.com

Kris


----------



## cpclori

*Newsletter*

Could you please add me cpclori@hotmail.com
Thanks


----------



## rbapat

*Please add me!*

I'd like to be added to receive the newsletter.  My email is rozminbapat@yahoo.com

Thanks


----------



## dwolken

*add*

Please add me to your newsletter list.  Thank you dwolken@embarqmail.com


----------



## tina64

please add me to your mailing list for the newsletter: beg@centurytel.net

Thanks,


----------



## dkrueger

Newsletter please xdiane.kruegerx@yahoo.com


----------



## jimasha

*News Letter*

Please add jimashas@gmail.com


----------



## paulavanderpool

*Newletter*

Please add me too! pvanderpo1@arh.org

Thanks,
Paula


----------



## duncheart

Can you please add me to your newsletter:

julie.duncan@memorialhealthsystem.com

Thanks!


----------



## codexpert

can you please add me to your list roxanneswan@ymail.com. thanks.


----------



## jtb57chevy

Can you also add me to your list?  tlblevins57@gmail.com

Thanks!


----------



## peglmrohen

*newsletter*

I would like to be included in your newsletter.  Please email me @ mmrohen@gmail.com.  Looking forward to reading it!  Thanks.


----------



## MnTwins29

*One more addition*

Can you please add my address to your distribution list?   lsmith3@health-quest.org 

Thank you.


----------



## sueg

*news letter*

can you please add me to your mailing list suegray8992@yahoo.com. Thank you


----------



## consultingbykristin

*Newsletter as gone out*

Hi,

Please include me in your newsletter mailing list

consultingbykristin@cox.net


----------



## ccihon

Would you be so kind as to add me to the list also?

Thank You!

C. Cihon, RN, CPMA, CPC


----------



## tls28

*Newsletter add me*

If the newsletter is still available, I'd be happy to be included to receive a copy.
Thanks.

tls215@gmail.com


----------



## bwolfe1

Please add to mailing list:

bjw3207@yahoo.com


----------



## kml1764

*Add me!!*

My email is taxgirl17@gmail.com.  If there is anyway to get previous newsletters as well, I would be greatly appreciative.

Kris


----------



## callison

*newsletter*

please add me to your distribution list-  mc.allison50@gmail.com-  THX


----------



## cgianatasio

*Please add me to dist list*

cgianatasio@aol.com
Thanks!


----------



## duncheart

ARCPC9491 said:


> The first newsletter has gone out -- be sure to check your spam folders.
> 
> Thank you.... we look forward to future growth of this newsletter project to benefit fellow coders and auditors.


I would appreciate being added to this audit newsletter!  Thank you
Julie.duncan@memorialhealthsystem.com


----------



## sharon.strong@lpnt.net

I have not received the newsletters to date, and would love to receive!
sharon.strong@clarkmemorial.org

Thanks!


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com

sharon.strong@clarkmemorial.org said:


> I have not received the newsletters to date, and would love to receive!
> sharon.strong@clarkmemorial.org
> 
> Thanks!


I just wonder is there really a newsletter? lol I signed up long ago and never have gotten one.


----------



## hopedendy

please send me a copy,hopedendy@gmail.com


----------



## ortho1991

*Audit newsletter*

Hi,

I just came across this discussion group will you please add me the the Audit newsletter

cathy@sportsmednorth.com

thank you


----------



## Texascoder64

Please add me  LBT1964@aol.com

Thanks,

Lisa Tompkins, CPC, CDC


----------



## RMcKinney52

*email change*

could you change my email address from rosehairt52@yahoo.com to rosehairt52@gmail.com  I want to continue receiving your letters


----------



## k5wilson

Can you please add me to your mailing list.........                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         catsywilson@gmail.com


----------



## salybe

*Please add me to list*

salybez24@yahoo.com

Thanks.

Sarah


----------



## sarann28

could I be added to the list also: sara.levendusky@prevea.com.

Thanks,

Sara


----------



## Bellaboo

Please add me to your list karisanti@aol.com
Thanks


----------



## hopedendy

Please add me to your list. hopedendy@gmail.com. Thank you.


----------



## tlhammond

Can I be added to the distribution list please?  thammond.sigma@hotmail.com


----------



## NL2022

Can you send me a copy. 
sse@wilkes.net
Thanks!


----------



## MnTwins29

I think I requested this earlier, but I have not recieved a newsletter and am interested.   lsmith3@health-quest.org    Thank you.


----------



## lrwhit2

*Auditor newsletter*

Add me please.. Lrwhit2@uky.edu, thanks!


----------



## songstresspyt@yahoo.com

Is there any way I can be added to your list???

songstresspyt@yahoo.com


----------



## jriley01

*Newletter*

Could I please be added jhavens@msmoc.com?
Thank you!


----------



## juliematu

*Auditing Newsletter*

Please add me to the list juliematu@yahoo.com. thanks


----------



## dlgordon

*newsletter*

Would you please add me to the mailing list? dgordon2@wellspan.org

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## hmagao

*news letter*

Can you please add me to your list

hmm_dly@yahoo.com

Thank you


----------



## hmagao

*news letter*

Can you please add me to the list of emails? I would love to get tips on auditing.


Thank you
__________________
Heather M Magao, CPC


----------



## cmorgen21

*Newsletter*

I didn't receive it.  Could you try to send again to cmorgen21@live.com.
Thank you


----------



## minoweka

please add me to list dpoverelli@yahoo.com

thank you


----------



## cynthiawh

*Newsletter*

Would you add me to your list   wheels23@verizon.net

Thank you so much!

Cynthia


----------



## RadCoder06

*Newsletter*

Please add me to your list!  selfcoder06@yahoo.com


----------



## laxmi

*Newsletter*

Please add me to your NewsLetter - laxmi@ehfs.net - Thanks


----------



## SHobbs

Please add me to your list shobbs@katyhealth.org


----------



## Stacixu04

*Add me*

Can you add me to the newsletter also?

stacilbooth@gmail.com

Thanks!


----------



## bdye

*bdye*

Please add me to your mailing list.  I feel like I have asked this before, and I may be missing it when it comes through.  Who will be be from?


----------



## Revenuecycle

*Can I get it sent to me please*

Can you please send this to me as well....ssullivan@chmed.org

Thanks


----------



## makasprzyk

Please add me to you newsletter list Michelle.Kasprzyk@mossadams.com

Thanks.


----------



## cawthon1

Would you please put me on your email list for the news letter.  ginger.morgan@unthsc.edu
Thank you,


----------



## bkwrmz7

Please add email address: davis.coderbiller@gmail.com

Thanks


----------



## moore509

please add me too!  writemoore@gmail.com  Thanks!


----------



## amberlarsen820

I would love to be added to the newsletter .... my e-mail is amberlarsen820@yahoo.com

Thanks!


----------



## snoll

Please add me for the newsletter:  sjnoll@bytehead.com


----------



## gr8gal61

Please add me to your newsletter : gr8gal61@yahoo.com


----------



## Sivaselva59

*add me*

can you add me to your list also? my email is sivamicro14@gmail.com


----------



## hthomson

Please add my email to the mailing list.  hthomson@pchcbangor.org Thank You


----------



## skiboi

Please add me to your list also, very interested 
parriott.jeffrey@mayo.edu

Thank you in advance.


----------



## kla.cpc

please add me to the listing kastafan@hotmail.com  Thanks.


----------



## Annette

*Auditing newsletter*

Please add me to the newsletter list:  annie.goldwyn@seattlechildrens.org

Thanks!


----------



## Brenda Sue

Please add me to your emailing.....    bscott@co.gaston.nc.us


----------



## hthomson

Please add my email hthomson@pchcbangor.org.  Thank You


----------



## MEDCODING

*Please add me to your mailing list*

kimpartners@cinci.rr.com


----------



## bkwrmz7

Pls add sdavis@firstmedicalplus.com to the mailing list please!


----------



## Mandyw50

Please add me. 

mandyw50@yahoo.com

Thanks!


----------



## LMV

Please add me to you list for the newsletter- Thank you.

lverdow@coastalsurgery.com


----------



## swilliams2

*newsletter*

Will you add me to the email list please: swilliams2@img-jax.com


----------



## Lynda Wetter

If this is a legit news letter that you are still accepting email addresses on please set me up
jacndansmom@gmail.com
thanks


----------



## knic8867

*auditing newletter*

I would be oh so appreciative of the newletter,

knic88@ymail.com, I may have asked before but have a new email.

thank you so much!


----------



## duncheart

*Did not receive*

Hi, I did not receive my newsletter. Can you please send to me at:
jfduncn@aol.com

Thanks so much!
J Duncan, CHA, CPC-H


----------



## gkaufman

*Newsletter*

I did not receive mine.  Would you kindly send to: 

gretchen.kaufman@hcahealthcare.com

Thank you so much!

Gretchen Kaufman


----------



## maddismom

The original post was from 2009.  I think you should all check with the AAPC to find out if the original poster is still sending out these newsletters.  I see 38 pages of requests and disappointment.


----------



## 13kpcpc

*Please add me as well*

kpizzo13@hotmail.com


Thanks!!


----------



## scCodeRite

Can you please email me your newsletter and add me to your mailing list. My email is tara@florenceneurosurgery.com

Thanks


----------



## kathy a

*Please add me to your list*

Can you please add me as well? pjandkath@comcast.net.   Thank-you


----------



## scCodeRite

I see where the newsletter has already went out. Can you please send it to me, my email address is sccoderite@hotmail.com  Thank you in advance


----------



## tylene1993

*Add me*

Could I get a copy of your newletter also. garnert@gprmc.com

Thanks


----------



## scCodeRite

*Newsletter*

Please send me a copy of the newsletter and also add me to your list. My email address is tara@florenceneurosurgery.com

Thanks,


----------



## jenflip

Could you add me to your newsletter list as well? jenflip@gmail.com

Thanks!


----------



## TiffianyEdwards

*me too*

Tiffianylynne@gmail.com


----------



## FTessaBartels

*This newsletter does not exist*

The purported newsletter has not been sent out since that first edition.

Please ... is anyone at AAPC monitoring the forum?   Can't this post be deleted?

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## coop22

May I please get on the e mail list skywaters80@gmail.com. thank you!


----------



## IndepCoder

please add me to your list florence.marsico@yahoo.com


----------



## jmahler

*Can you add me please?*

Please add me!!!

john.mahler@corvallisclinic.com


----------



## Melissa Harris CPC

Please add me to your list:  mharris99@live.com

Thank you


----------



## bdombkowski

*Newsletter*

Very interested in your newsletter,  Could you add me to the mailing list

bdombkowski2@optonline.net

Thanks!


----------



## MelodyJ

Please add me melody_james92@yahoo.com 

Thank you


----------



## fhromeo30

*newsletter*

Can you add me to the list?

fhoover1029@gmail.com

Thank you


----------



## nkellermann

Please add me to your newsletter list:  nlkellermann@gmail.com


----------



## cgrimes161969

Please add me to your newsletter list:  cgrimes161969@yahoo.com


----------



## ccivy

Can you please add me to your mailing list. My email is 
ccardclarissa@aol.com

Thank you!


----------



## Quaker

Please add me to the newsletter list as well scootnar@aol.com.
Thanks!


----------

